
Why I Rent a Tiny Apartment Rather Than Buy a Big Home - JacobAldridge
https://fee.org/articles/why-i-rent-a-tiny-apartment-rather-than-buy-a-big-home/
======
Finnucane
Hey, if it works for you, go for it. Everybody has to make their own choices
to fit their own circumstances, as best they can.

